# My Morning Macro (C&C Welcome)



## RalphP13 (Dec 19, 2010)

I found these growing off the side of my RV.

1)






2)





3)





4) (Tighter crop of 3)





5) (Tighter crop of 1)






Ralph


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 19, 2010)

Great find and nicely captured.


----------



## RalphP13 (Dec 19, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Great find and nicely captured.


 

Thanks.


Ralph


----------



## Formatted (Dec 19, 2010)

Very very cool!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 19, 2010)

Great images; but what is RV? i am fool enough not to recognize what the images are of 
:blushing:

Regards


----------



## RalphP13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Great images; but what is RV? i am fool enough not to recognize what the images are of
> :blushing:
> 
> Regards


 
RV = Recreational Vehicle (Motorhome)

I would be very impressed if you could recognize an RV from a macro photo. 

Here's where they were growing. On the side of this:





Ralph


----------



## Frequency (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh!!! so are they ice crystals??? really really wonderful

Regards


----------



## RalphP13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Oh!!! so are they ice crystals??? really really wonderful
> 
> Regards


 

Yes, ice crystals! 

That's right, I think I remember seeing a post from you that you only see snow/ice in your freezer. :lmao:


Ralph


----------



## Markw (Dec 24, 2010)

Those are great shots.  Very well done.  Did you use any kind of TCs, extension tubes, etc?

Mark


----------



## Laura2011 (Jan 7, 2011)

Perfection!


----------



## aferdatruth (Jan 22, 2011)

wow... .nuff said


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 22, 2011)

Everything was said, very impressive!!!! I would be curious what was your setup? I tried ice crystals before but it was a total failure!!


----------



## focusboy5 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## RalphP13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Everything was said, very impressive!!!! I would be curious what was your setup? I tried ice crystals before but it was a total failure!!


 


Markw said:


> Those are great shots. Very well done. Did you use any kind of TCs, extension tubes, etc?
> 
> Mark


 
I started with a 105mm macro lens with a 1.4 TC but found I didn't need it. These were pretty big (compared to a snowflake) so I went with just the 105mm macro hand held with SB 600 flash. Losing the 1.4 TC gave me a little more DoF to work with also.

I went with the hand held approach because the sun was coming up and I figured they wouldn't be around much longer after that.


Thanks, Ralph


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 24, 2011)

dang, i want to do some macro photography now... looks very nice.


----------

